# Airbox restricter?



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

I opened up the airbox and what it seems to be was an air restrictor and I took it off (pretty simple) I was wondering if anyone else has done this and if it was a restricted or maybe ment for something else.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Got a picture?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That piece you speak of is installed to smooth the airflow over the MAF sensor. Without this installed it will create turbulent air flow at low/no throttle. The MAF needs the airflow to be as smooth as possible to get a proper reading in all conditions.


----------



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

That's what I was wondering the way it was designed


----------



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

Here


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout's correct. It's not so much a restrictor as a turbulence remover.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

You better put that thing back in! hahahaha


----------



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

I did lol


----------

